# Logaan's Dungeon.



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

So once again, work and grown up stuff has curtailed my painting. This sucks verily. I now have a bit of me time and intend to re-start the projects that I have been working on. My painting challenge has gone all to cock again so I am going to use this thread as a log of the bits and pieces that I work on across a number of different systems. 

Bolt Action British Infantry









Bit more weathering required and the markings are not very accurate but I really enjoyed putting this model together.

Deadzone



This Plague gang were an absolute nightmare to prep; I spent about three hours removing flash but they paint surprisingly well.

I'm hoping to update the log fairly regularly as I have set myself a target of having my entire 985 point British Infantry and my Deadzone gang painted by the end of September.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good bro :good:

This month is a double for the APC if you really want a challenge :wink:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Logaan said:


> This Plague gang were an absolute nightmare to prep; I spent about three hours removing flash but they paint surprisingly well.


Good to see some Deadzone models being painted. I picked up a marauder starter set and think the hard plastic is hard to work with. Did you have any mould line down the face issues?

Keep it up mate. Nice work. :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

SonofVulkan said:


> Good to see some Deadzone models being painted. I picked up a marauder starter set and think the hard plastic is hard to work with. Did you have any mould line down the face issues?
> 
> Keep it up mate. Nice work. :good:


Cheers dude. There was a lot of mould lines but mainly on torsos and weapons. The stage 1 Plague guy was an absolute pain in the arse, I just kept finding more and more lines and excess plastic. Plus one of the hounds has a properly deformed face that I cannot do a thing with. 

Still, a gang and cards for £16 is something of a bargain so I can see past it for the most part.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

More progress made on my Bolt Action British. Two more riflemen completed, just need to complete another rifleman and NCO and the section will be completed.





Also added more weathering/mud to the Sherman.





I'm trying to keep the army as much plastic as I can so later on today I shall be bodging together a sniper team, a medic and a forward observer.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff bro! :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work. The tank looks great, and the infantry will look very nice on the table.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

First Infantry Section finished and completed. 






Deadzone Plague Ganger



HQ for my 15mm Bolt Action German kampfgruppe;



With X Wing taking up pretty much all of my hobby time I feel that I have neglected the painting side of things recently so am hoping to move forward with a lot of my outstanding projects in the next few weeks.

Next up will be more Deadzone, a sniper and PIAT team for my Bolt Action Brits, a bit more 15mm ECW that I have yet to finish and maybe even a return to my Imperial Guard.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work bro.
We're definitely having a bang at BA in 15mm then? :good:



Got the paints out myself at the minute......


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Nice work bro.
> We're definitely having a bang at BA in 15mm then? :good:


Absolutely. I magicked up 1500 points from a bunch of stuff I had lying round on my desk. Win!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome.

I'll have a butchers at some point at what I've got lying around


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Having a bit of a foray into 28mm Inquisitor....







Ordo Xenos Inquisitor

















Not entirely sure where this is heading but I see it as an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor and his retinue.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

28mm Inquisitor is it....? :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Few more additions from the dungeon on my grimdark kitbashing quest....



Gunslinger/hired gun. Ex Imperial officer turned scum.







Rogue Trader. The plan is to complete his retinue of questionable chums, hired guns, mutants and an all manner of assorted ne'er do wells.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the RT bro! :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Loving the RT bro! :good:


Cheers bro!

Really enjoyed putting this together. Kitbashing a servo-skull was actually really good fun :grin:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Abhuman mercenary for my Rogue Trader's band;





Few gaps to fill in and add a bit more equipment so a WIP at this stage. Bits have been ordered to kitbash an assassin......


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I Love the Abhuman! I was thinking of making some beast men types for my Chaos forces, what parts did you use for the kit-bash.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Uveron said:


> I Love the Abhuman! I was thinking of making some beast men types for my Chaos forces, what parts did you use for the kit-bash.


Very simple kit bash this;

Lower half of a DKoK trooper
Empire Greatswords torso (although any torso would probably do)
Cadian lasgun arms
WFB Beastman head. 

I wanted to give the impression of him in the middle of a firefight and am quite happy with the way it turned out. 

For my Inq28 work I tend to combine a lot of Empire/Cadian bits as it gives a good mix of solid military mixed with the eccentric side of the dark 40k universe.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Few more additions. I have moved away from having my Inquisitor as a power armoured brute and decided to go for a more subtle approach....





I have also been working on another recruit for my Rogue Traders band of merry folk;





She's a scum/mercenary/pirate type and fits in well with the band of misfits that will eventually comprise my Rogue Trader's crew.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Small update. Readjustment made to the Inquisitors head and a servo-skull added;



I am also working on this pilgrim/devotee for eithet the Inquisitor retinue or Rogue Trader band;



Very much WIP but I'm pretty pleased with how its turned out thus far.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Well its been a good while since I posted anything on here. But I have been painting quite a lot over the past two weeks after not picking up a brush in months. My main aim is to completely finish my 900+ points of late war Bolt Action British infantry. 










These are my Vickers machine gun team (I need to make a tube connecting the gun to the water tank out of green stuff as the one with the blister was poorly cast) and my 3" mortar team. Ordinarily I would have painted everyone separately which would have taken weeks so in a change to my usual style, I based everything before painting. Took less than a day to complete each team.










Here we have a First Lieutenant and PIAT team. 










I'm also hoping to complete my Royalist English Civil War. These are by Peter Pig and from base coat to completion took approximately 30-40 minutes per base. That's pretty rapid compared to my usual painting speed :laugh:

Currently being worked on - a second infantry section, a commando section, sniper team and ECW cavalry.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Keep it coming bro!


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Logaan said:


> Small update. Readjustment made to the Inquisitors head and a servo-skull added;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's soo coool with the inquisitor there looking like ming the merciless :laugh:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

the_barwn said:


> That's soo coool with the inquisitor there looking like ming the merciless :laugh:


I love that head :laugh: Supplied by Mr @bitsandkits himself, as was 50% of the bits for the whole model!

Empire stuff is awesome for dark 40k kitbashing.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent work, your painting on the Bolt Action models is great, and I love that Tau kit bash contraption, it looks fab, definately my favorite, and your painting time is mind bending


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Excellent work, your painting on the Bolt Action models is great, and I love that Tau kit bash contraption, it looks fab, definately my favorite, and your painting time is mind bending


Cheers bud. Unfortunately the Tau contraption is no more, it was broken up for parts for something that I am currently working on. However, it will be reborn in a new guise :grin:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Woooooah, bit of thread resurrection here!

Due to a massive change of role in work I have pretty much become a fully responsible, suit wearing corporate man whore. This has had a huge impact on my painting output for many months. However after recently getting a copy of Betrayal at Calth and browsing the plogs on here for inspirado, I am feeling pretty enthused about painting again. Whoop!

So...in the grim darkness of 30k there is a distinct lack of skulls. I approve of this. What I have been up to then? At the moment, the two finished dudes are from an as yet unnamed legion. I'm thinking Death Guard in an alternative scheme but I will cross that particulat bridge when I come to it:





That mould line shall be rectified....and oddly is not visible on the model. Most strange. Up next is the three more marines, the Contemptor and Praetor.

I also have 21 Bolt Action Brits to finish to complete my current 900 point project. On top of this, I have vowed to finally slap some paint on my grimdark/Inquisimunda stuff. I am painting 2-3 hours per night so am looking at a lot of stuff completed over the next few months :grin:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like that scheme pal, very militaristic and grim looking, not typical astartes


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


>


Looking good bro! :good:


----------

